# Помогите оценить аккордеон



## vanya8411 (13 Авг 2015)

какой год? серия? цена


----------



## vev (13 Авг 2015)

*vanya8411*, бесценен, то есть  цена нулевая


----------



## MAN (14 Авг 2015)

vanya8411 (13.08.2015, 19:27) писал:


> какой год? серия? цена?


 Очень деловая форма обращения у Вас, Ванья, и это невозможно оставить без вниманья. Прям как у следователя по особо важным. Вам бы ещё как Егору Прокудину из "Калины красной" следовало добавить: "У Колчака в контрразведке не служили в молодые годы? В головах дырки делали? А? Колоски с колхозного поля воровали в голодные годы, а? Ну ка в глаза смотреть, в глаза мне!" 
Насчёт цены Вам Евгений (*vev*) очень точно ответил (его, кстати, надо было сразу оборвать фразой: "Потом реплики, реплики потом!" ), ну а год выпуска и прочее надо наверное у производителя (его преемников) выяснять, коли уж имеется пристальный интерес к таким деталям, а паспорт был утерян в силу, пардон, ротозейства.


----------



## zet10 (14 Авг 2015)

Ишь чаго захотел))! Оцените ему и все тут!. ...Так и хочется перейти на форму общения языком Ваньи, типа а что нам за это будет? Какая форма вознаграждения?гарантии?...А я вот знаю цену Вашего Шедевра, но ни скажу ни за какие коврижки,даже под пытками! Это тайна, покрытая мраком! Рассекретить ее с разрешения Комитета можно только к 2030 году,поэтому поддержу своих товарищей по форуму и не рискну на себя брать такую большущую ответственность.


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Авг 2015)

Иван, Вы зашли на форум профессионалов. Ну, их тут во всяком случае 82 процента.
Профессиональные байдарочники не плавают на дырявых пирОгах, профессиональные шахтёры не работают кайлом. Профессиональные таксисты не таксуют на ГАЗ-20. Но есть и параллельная жизнь, где есть место неведомым порывам и внезапным полётам во сне и наяву.
Так вот, о чём это я?   Ах, да..., об аккордеоне. Инструмент- негодный. Он даже неисправен. Если ввалить в него тысяч 7-8, можно привести его в игровое состояние. Но даже приведя его в это состояние, владелец не захочет на нём играть. Техника (и музыкальная- тоже) со времён постройки вашего инструмента ушла далеко вперёд. С этим изделием не примут даже в первый класс детской музыкальной школы. Можно будет играть простые песенки в деревне. Но для этого существуют другие агрегаты, лучше и новее. 
Как инструмент для играющего человека- этот аппарат не нужен никому. А вот как пособие для детишек, в которых надо пробудить любознательность - он хорош. А что там внутри, а как были устроены старые инструменты?
Кроме того, можно оформить витрину магазина "Сувениры из Германии" или конторы "Старьё собираю, кастрюли паяю."
Или повесить на стенку в бане. Это стоит денег, рублей 500.


----------



## ze_go (14 Авг 2015)

а вот я бы забрал долларов за 10, сделал и подарил какой-то ДМШ (частенько спрашивают. для совсем малышей, которым держать инструмент на 80 басов уже тяжело). внешне вроде ничё-так...


----------



## vanya8411 (14 Авг 2015)

Мне на Украине предложили 440 $! Я думаю еще! Так что не надо тут рассказывать! Если вам тяжело сказать какая серия Royal Standard и год выпуска! То и на том спасибо


----------



## vev (14 Авг 2015)

*vanya8411*, сказочник Вы наш...

Ze-go просто сам ремонтом занимается и только поэтому 10$ готов пожертвовать. Это максимальный максимум и только за красивые глаза...


----------



## grigoriys (14 Авг 2015)

vanya8411 (14.08.2015, 18:56) писал:


> Мне на Украине предложили 440 $! Я думаю еще!


Это маловероятно, но даже если цена не 440 баксов, а гривен, - советую немедленно согласиться!


----------

